# Wester Ross



## ossian (Mar 26, 2016)

In the NW Highlands of Scotland lies Wester Ross. It is a stunning area and I am fortunate to get to visit it normally once a year. Last year I visited in mid-October and the weather was gorgeous. It is a time of the year that I love as the colours of the land are vibrant and the roar of the stags during the rutting season is wonderful.

Here are a few pics from last October. There will be more in a personal album.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2016)

Gorgeous!  I haven't been to that area, but then a majority of Scotland is gorgeous!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 26, 2016)

I've driven round there.  It's beautiful in sort of bleak, desolate way...  You could use parts of it to test a 'moon buggy'.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 26, 2016)

You have some gorgeous shots there.  I hope to explore Scotland by car in the future, and plan to bring lots of flash memory for all the pictures I'll be taking.


----------



## ossian (Mar 27, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> You have some gorgeous shots there.  I hope to explore Scotland by car in the future, and plan to bring lots of flash memory for all the pictures I'll be taking.


You will certainly need it because there is plenty to photograph.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2016)

Scotland is a photographer's dream. I've got many thousands. 

Bob, you'll find plenty of good travel advice from us here.


----------



## ossian (Mar 27, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've driven round there.  It's beautiful in sort of bleak, desolate way...  You could use parts of it to test a 'moon buggy'.


Capt., if you want somewhere to test a moon buggy push further north into Sutherland. Where the spaces are wide open and the mountains pop up from the moor.


----------



## Redd (Mar 27, 2016)

I would describe it as Untamed and Untouched. Beautiful photography.


----------

